# 2009 Six or 2010 CAAD9



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello all,

I am looking to purchase my first road bike and have decided to purchase a Cannondale for numerous reasons. I am currently deciding between a 2009 Six Carbon 5 and waiting to get the new 2010 CAAD9-4.

I am trying to figure out where the Six fits into the line-up performance wise and rigidity wise compared to the CAAD9. I am a fairly big guy 6'4 and 195 lbs, and the last thing I want is a flexy frame - will the Six be as stiff or stiffer than the CAAD9? How is power transfer between these two bikes?

I am planning to get involved in the local crit racing series (I race XC mountain bikes) so I want a fast agile bike, that corners well and is fairly stiff. I was leaning towards the 2010 CAAD9 but availability/wait time may be an issue.

Basically I am wondering if the Six would be as good or better than the CAAD9 as a race bike? If you were me would you choose the Six or wait for the 2010 CAAD9-4?

Cheers All


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

I have to say the caad9...reason being BB30, it is just as stiff if not MORE stiff than a six or super six. test ride them if you can (dont have to test ride a 10') and pick the bike you like best...

btw I'm 195lb and 6'5 and ride a 60cm caad9 and it's an awesome bike for the money...I'll be upgrading the wheel set to some 24/28 Kinlin rims as the stock shimano RS550's can flex when sprinting...

the caad9 frame is one of the best out there I plan on turning in this frame for a new BB30 one, rival, hollowgram cranks, the kinlin rims and an edge or 3TTT fork will put it stupid light without even trying...somewhere just over 15lb.

Chad


----------



## The Rock (Aug 18, 2009)

Nimitz said:


> the caad9 frame is one of the best out there I plan on turning in this frame for a new BB30 one, rival, hollowgram cranks, the kinlin rims and an edge or 3TTT fork will put it stupid light without even trying...somewhere just over 15lb. Chad



:idea: Ah but if budget is not an issue, would you buy the NEW 2010 CAAD9 (4) with SRAM BB30 and SRAM Rival grouppo *OR* CAAD9 (1) with FSA BB30 and DA7900 grouppo *OR* the NEW Cervelo S1? (2010)  The S1 frame is also aluminium :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

The Rock said:


> :idea: Ah but if budget is not an issue, would you buy the NEW 2010 CAAD9 (4) with SRAM BB30 and SRAM Rival grouppo *OR* CAAD9 (1) with FSA BB30 and DA7900 grouppo *OR* the NEW Cervelo S1? (2010)  The S1 frame is also aluminium :smilewinkgrin:


if budget wasn't an issue I'd most likely buy the frame and build it up :thumbsup: 

hollowgram cranks
SRAM force
edge 45's
etc.

Chad


----------

